# Ladyfingers - Barbie Witchie-Poo Costume #5 of 6



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

April, 2012
© Elaine Baker (Ladyfingers) 

PLEASE NOTE: It is essential that you use #1 needles for these costumes, in order to get the proper tight fit on the dolls figure. You have the option of changing to a larger, #2 needle after you complete the hip area.


WITCH WITH RED/BLACK EYELASH TRIM

Black thin strap dress, trimmed with red and purple. Very full skirt with black, red, and purple stripes, trimmed with red and black Shaggy Shimmer sparkly fluffy yarn
Page 13 - Witchie-Poo Costumes continued

Important to use #1 needles for this dress top!
With black, cast on 56 stitches. Knit across IN THE BACK OF EACH STITCH. This will give you a nice finish for the straps of the dress, without loose, messy stitches.
Drop black. Attach red, Knit 2 rows. Cut red. Attach purple, Knit 2 rows. Cut purple.
Pick up black - knit 1 row. Bind off for Straps:
Row 1: Knit 9, BIND OFF next 10 stitches, Knit 17, BIND OFF next 10 stitches, Knit 8.
NOTE: After the first bind off stitches, you will have one stitch remaining on the needle, so you only have to knit 17 sts (18 total for the front), and on the second bind off, you will already have one stitch on the needle, and only need to Knit 8 stitches (will have 9 sts on needle).
Row 2: Knit 9, CAST ON 3 stitches, Knit 18, CAST ON 3 stitches, Knit 9. - 42 sts.
Knit 2 rows.
Knit in stockinet stitch for 7 rows (to complete bustline).

Place markers to Decrease:
Purl 5, place marker, Purl 12, place marker, Purl 8, place marker, Purl 12, place marker, Purl 5. = 42 sts.
Row 1: Init across, decreasing AFTER first marker (Slip 1, Knit 1, PSSO), BEFORE second marker (Knit 2 together), AFTER third marker (S1, K1, PSSO), and AFTER fourth marker (K2 tog).
Row 2: Purl, slipping markers with no decrease.
Continue until you have 26 stitches on the needle. DO NOT REMOVE MARKERS.
Work 6 rows in stockinet stitch. Dress is now complete to waistline.

Increase for Hips: Markers placed as follows:
5 - marker - 4 - marker - 8 - marker - 4 - 5 marker = 26 sts.
Row 1: Knit across, increasing BEFORE first marker, AFTER second marker, BEFORE third marker, and AFTER fourth marker. (Increase by knitting in front and back of stitch).
Row 2: Purl, slipping markers with no increase.
Continue working Rows 1 and 2 until there are 42 stitches on the needle.

Pattern for Full Skirt: (You can change to #2 or #3 needles at this point).
Next Row: Knit in front/back/front of each stitch across row - 2 sts increased for each stitch.= 120 sts.
NOTE: Some knitters prefer to increase by knit/purl/knit in each stitch. I am a thrower and my entire hand swings the stitch over the needle, instead of just a finger, so I prefer to knit in front, back and front of each stitch - less throwing involved.
Drop black. 
With purple, work 4 rows in stockinet stitch. Drop purple.
With red, work 2 rows in garter stitch. Drop red.
With black, work 2 rows in garter stitch. Drop black.
With red, work 2 rows in garter stitch. Drop red.
With purple, work 4 rows in stockinet stitch. Drop purple.
With red, work 2 rows in garter stitch. Drop red.
With black, work 2 rows in garter stitch. Cut black.
With red, work 2 rows in garter stitch. Cut red.
With purple, work 4 rows in stockinet stitch - INCREASE in every 4th stitch across each of the four rows. Cut purple.
Attach red eyelash yarn, knit 2 rows. Cut eyelash. Leave strand to sew red eyelash.
Attach black eyelash yarn, Knit 4 rows. Bind off in knit. Leave strand to sew black eyelash.
Attach black yarn, sew back seam up to top of dress.


WITCH HAT WITH PURPLE/RED EYELASH TRIM

With black, cast on 26 stitches. Work in garter stitch throughout.
Knit 4 rows. Drop black.
Attach red. Knit 4 rows. Drop red.
Attach purple, Knit 2 rows. Cut purple.
Pick up red, Knit 4 rows. Cut red.
With black, knit across, Decrease 2 sts randomly across the row.
Knit 2 row.
Knit and decrease 2 sts randomly across the row.
Knit 2 rows.
Continue to decrease in this manner until there are 4 sts on the needle. Cut, leaving strand long enough to sew hat seam. Thread strand onto darning needle and pull of the 4 stitches tightly. Knot securely. DO NOT SEW SEAM AT THIS TIME. Put darning needle aside (to be used later). Let strand dangle from top of hat.
Hat brim:
Lay witch hat down on flat surface and spread open into a V shape. With #1 needle, slip point of needle into each stitch at bottom of hat - picking up approx. 26 stitch loops on the needle. Now attach black yarn, knit and increase in every stitch across row - should have 26. Dont worry - you can pick up any needed stitches on the next row.
Knit across row, increasing until you have 52 stitches (double the 26 sts). 
Next Row: Knit across, increasing in every OTHER stitch until you have approx. 78 sts.
Garter stitch for 8 rows. Bind off in knit. With darning needle, thread the strand at top of witch hat and sew back seam, including brim. Turn hat right side out. You may need to use a crochet hook to pull the tip of the hat to the right side.

Note: I prefer the black hat pattern from Witchie-Poo #2 with the Wide Red Bow at the Hip. The witch hat with the above pattern is almost "overpowering" for the costume.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

How cute!!! Your patterns are always the very best!!! Thank you so much for sharing them with us!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Love it thanks for the great pattern!


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Elaine, Your patterns are also so great.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Cute, as usual, Elaine. Thanks


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

As usual, You have such great ideas & talent!!


----------



## knitting fiend (Oct 8, 2012)

Beautiful but i can't download it on my phone as it doesn't say download, I'm sad


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Go to "Ladyfingers - Barbie Witchie-Poo #6 of 6 - the download button for Witchie-Poo #5 is located in the middle of the comments by "Daeanarah". Just scroll down the page and you will find it.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

ok here it is in pdf format.

Rhyanna


----------

